# Sticky  Exclamation Product Links In Write Ups



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

This is for everyone:

Please do not place retail links for products in your write ups.

Mention the products you've used in a job by all means - that's no different to how it's always been, but please don't have those product references as links back to stores - your own or otherwise. It runs the risk of setting a precedent for many others to follow suit and we've decided we don't want that.

If you already have them, can we ask that you please remove them and replace with just the written reference without it being linkable.

Thank you
Team DW

Please note this is an old thread redone as the staff member has left now.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Shaun. 

Quick question how come some manufacturers names are clickable directly back to their website and some are not. How can we avail of this. Cheers
Rollo


----------

